# 11/21 LFTS



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Getting ready to head out the door in Hubbard Lake. Had to head home Wednesday but drove back up last night. My sister and her family are here this weekend. Hoping one of my nieces can connect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up drinking a cup of morning Joe while watching a recording of morning Joe. Going to head s of the house to watch the thick stuff. I got a pic from that buck I hit on 10/30. He was alive and well as of 11/15. Maybe our paths might meet again.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Anybody going out today or is everybody taking the day off. Day one can be just as good is day 7. Lucky day number 7 I feel somebody's gonna shoot a Michigan Freak This morning. Good luck boys. Taxidermist called me last night and said The 7 Pointer I shot on Tuesday add a severe brain infection, And recommends I do not eat the meat great, Took me 10 days in many hours in the stand to get that buck. Said the inside of the brain cavity was greenish in color and looked like pea soup nothing like a normal deer brain said he is never seen anything like this and all the deer heads that he is done. Just my luck. Has anyone else experienced anything like this. Good luck today and shoot By sight walk by faith


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I’m up feeding the labs and letting them out then I’ll be headed out. Looks like a good morning. Good luck out there this morning.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I’m up and getting ready for my first sit with a firearm in 2020. Monroe County Private Land.

Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight.

There is another thread going that was titled with 11-20.

I am following both LOL


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m up


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


> Good luck to all that make it out.
> Be safe and shoot straight.
> 
> *There is another thread going that was titled with 11-20.
> ...



You gotta quit living in the past man! Good luck yesterday and today.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ready to roll. Should be a good morning. Let's put some in the dirt today. Good luck all!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

haha posted on the wrong day. _ have a new saddle stand set up yesterday for todays hunt with hopes to see something as well as some new scenery_


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m heading out in Calhoun.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Heading out to the county forest. Opening of WI gun season today. Pew Pew Pew...


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Daylight in the swamp! Headed out in Kent County. First gun hunt of the year. Hoping the other weekend warriors have them moving. Hunting a buddy’s whose wife hates deer eating her flowers so does are on the menu. Good luck guys. Be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Mofo started a LFTS awhile ago...punched in wrong date..posts there also..:yikes:


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Team Camo said:


> Mofo started a LFTS awhile ago...punched in wrong date..posts there also..:yikes:


What was that Mofo thinking! I posted over there and asked them all to come join us over here for the day.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Should go to the other post and gain a day of hunting should stand up in court !


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck everyone. Heading out now.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Something just didn't feel right when I walked out of the house this morning. Then I figured out what it was. NO WIND. Yee Ha!!
GL to everyone. Stay Safe


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Just arrived at camp, northern Montcalm.
Looking to use my doe tag today so I will no doubt see a monster buck being I am all tagged out.
Have not hunted since Tuesday, feels good to be out.
Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Anybody going out today or is everybody taking the day off. Day one can be just as good is day 7. Lucky day number 7 I feel somebody's gonna shoot a Michigan Freak This morning. Good luck boys. Taxidermist called me last night and said The 7 Pointer I shot on Tuesday add a severe brain infection, And recommends I do not eat the meat great, Took me 10 days in many hours in the stand to get that buck. Said the inside of the brain cavity was greenish in color and looked like pea soup nothing like a normal deer brain said he is never seen anything like this and all the deer heads that he is done. Just my luck. Has anyone else experienced anything like this. Good luck today and shoot By sight walk by faith



You should contact the DNR and see if they want some meat to test. Could be the Mad Cow. Taking the morning off, to much activity at my place before dark last night. Anybody in St. Clair County, get out there the bucks were moving yesterday morning from the reports I heard last night showing off my buck.
Shoot straight and be safe everybody.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in for the morning, Jackson County. Hopefully, the neighborhood will push some deer around. I would think, today might better for that then the opener. I had several buddies that did not hunt that wind. Ruptured Bloodstream is rolling!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just got settled in. Some how I made coffee this morning, and never filled my thermos. So carried out an empty.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Getting ready to walk out in Iosco County. Should be a nice morning. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Honeydo (Jun 19, 2013)

I have hunted the last 7days seen very few deer unusual for my buddies farm here in Livingston County today is my last day to hunt hope to put one down today...been giving a 4 pt a pass couple times this week he might get it today..


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Anybody going out today or is everybody taking the day off. Day one can be just as good is day 7. Lucky day number 7 I feel somebody's gonna shoot a Michigan Freak This morning. Good luck boys. Taxidermist called me last night and said The 7 Pointer I shot on Tuesday add a severe brain infection, And recommends I do not eat the meat great, Took me 10 days in many hours in the stand to get that buck. Said the inside of the brain cavity was greenish in color and looked like pea soup nothing like a normal deer brain said he is never seen anything like this and all the deer heads that he is done. Just my luck. Has anyone else experienced anything like this. Good luck today and shoot By sight walk by faith


Sounds like your buck had a brain abscess. Do not eat the meat. I have seen i once


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

I am up and the dogs are fed. Sipping some caffeine before I head out in Eaton. Deer have been active on the Trailcam all night. Buck or doe today...I dont care. Should be a good morning to sit though.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Got burger ground and packed last night,ready for round two in Calhoun!
Good luck all!


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

All set in my box blind waiting on daylight. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ll be in with my daughter this afternoon, also her longtime boyfriend & his stepdad. Looks like some much better weather. Good luck all!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I suppose I'll join here as well, @Hoytman5 is right. Can't be living in the past.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Back at it in Sanilac county. It's been a good week, not great, but that's ok. I sat all day sun-wed, took thursday off, and friday was all day. I dont understand how doing nothing can be so tiring. Lol. I normally get up before 5 for work, so it's not that I have an issue being up early. I need a vacation to recover from this vacation. Lmao!!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Day 7....... still waiting on some antlers


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Brought my original post from the right day..wrong date thread. See Mofo has started another one with todays date...I'll use this one...:lol:

SE Sanilac checking in. Barn, coffee ,woodstove. Nephew moving a little slow this am deer sightings for him have been down this year. Told him lower your standards. He is headed home tomorrow. And I wish it was the 20th...Back to work Monday. Only 3 days though.. Git Er Done!


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Opening day in WI. Been settled in for about 10 minutes. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m in. First lfts for me since bow season. First down state hunt as well. I’m a lot more focused on hunting when I’m not on lfts but so it’s been good but figured I’d check in now that I have phone service. Saw an absolute beast of a half rack cross the road I front of me on the way here this morning and several other deer. They seem to be on their feet! Good luck all!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

It’s quiet...too quiet. 

And the smell of tarsal gland is in the air.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good luck today! I'll be on the water searching for eyes today. 3 tags filled so I'm going to take a break for a day or two. Going to need to go freezer shopping tomorrow, lol.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa, good luck all and be safe


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Hunting St.Clair co.

Just heard the first shot of the day.
Its go time! Good luck


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

Just got in the stand right at shooting hours.
Called my buddy who lives half hour away to see where he was at and turns out my phone call woke him up so had to wait for him a bit lol
I've already tagged out for bucks this year so sitting with my little sister so dad can hunt too. 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back at it in PI county.
Just ran out of propane. Wouldn’t be a problem had I dressed for no heat. My stepdaughter has lots of propane at her blind and she’s gone for the weekend. May slip over there once I get chilled


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a hot doe....and 4 bucks ranging in size from no way to having potential, they went east and I needed a better look at one of them !
Flight


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Well ended up with a doe to go with him. Definitely glad I got out of bed today!!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

He just went by to push the does so more. Like they already haven't seen had a rough couple of weeks.


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

Deer are not cooperating but most donuts never disappoint









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Not one single hair, not one single shot in northern Montcalm.
Time for coffee and cake.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

fxtrppr said:


> Deer are not cooperating but most donuts never disappoint
> View attachment 605953
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Except for Tim Horton's donuts. 

Great coffee, but the donuts...meh.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

fxtrppr said:


> Deer are not cooperating but most donuts never disappoint
> View attachment 605953
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You two are eating good, enjoy that crap while your young, it has a way of hanging around when you get older. And I’m only saying that because I’m envious of the donuts!
Flight


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Few before light but nothing since. Watching a Great Blue Heron to keep me entertained, he is also making my feet cold thinking of standing in that water.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Quiet as a mouse this morning. Not even the squirrels are moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s about time to fill a tag, I’ve spent way to many hours in a tree I need one good sized slick to walk by me and I’m putting this little 44 mag to work.
Flight


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nothing in the swamp yet


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s about time to fill a tag, I’ve spent way to many hours in a tree I need one good sized slick to walk by me and I’m putting this little 44 mag to work.
> Flight


Yeah feel the same way


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been surrounded by deer since first light. Had a spike come thru to check things out but he didn't stick around long. Chair creaking with a doe and 2 fawns at 15yds got everything moving towards bedding. Had well over an hour with deer around. Time to pour some coffee.





  








20201121_080603




__
Radar420


__
Nov 21, 2020












  








20201121_074643




__
Radar420


__
Nov 21, 2020


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

First sit of the year on the 40 behind my house . Fresh cut corn field between 2 chisel plowed fields. Just had a 130 class 8 about 150 yds from my back porch 1000 yds from where I'm at .... he's with a doe. Stood near her by fencerow for 5 minutes then chased across the plowed dirt on neighbors. GOTTA BE KIDDING ME


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

MichiFishy said:


> View attachment 605963
> View attachment 605961
> 
> 
> Few before light but nothing since. Watching a Great Blue Heron to keep me entertained, he is also making my feet cold thinking of standing in that water.


He is banded too? That is really cool.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I took the morning off to sleep in. I feel pretty good. I’ll be heading out before 1:00. I have been getting midday everyday this season. Good luck hunters.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Pike Eyes said:


> Well ended up with a doe to go with him. Definitely glad I got out of bed today!!


What a morning ! Congrats


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Pike Eyes said:


> Well ended up with a doe to go with him. Definitely glad I got out of bed today!!


Congrats Cant beat your morning


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Thinking of running a scientific experiment.....the effects of a .450 bushmaster on thanksgiving dinner!!








these clowns must have thought it was spring. They were strutting and gobbling all morning. Wonder if I could have taken a head off at 40 yards?? Lots of deer activity here this morning. Countless does and fawns and several bucks. Only one buck that even had potential but a good morning nonetheless.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats Pike Eyes

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

So far my 2020 is holding on, not a deer one in sight.
Hunting partner took a doe 45 minutes ago.
Think im 12 again hunting Alcona County. That has been the only other year I did not see a deer. Now I'm 47.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Thought with all the action I had last I would have saw something by now. Low pressure area not many people out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

The meat wagon lol.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Very quiet in NELP. Late season usually sees more movement on this piece in late afternoon but I’ll stay another couple hours.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

They are moving today. Just nothing I want to shoot.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Anybody going out today or is everybody taking the day off. Day one can be just as good is day 7. Lucky day number 7 I feel somebody's gonna shoot a Michigan Freak This morning. Good luck boys. Taxidermist called me last night and said The 7 Pointer I shot on Tuesday add a severe brain infection, And recommends I do not eat the meat great, Took me 10 days in many hours in the stand to get that buck. Said the inside of the brain cavity was greenish in color and looked like pea soup nothing like a normal deer brain said he is never seen anything like this and all the deer heads that he is done. Just my luck. Has anyone else experienced anything like this. Good luck today and shoot By sight walk by faith


Did you hang it upside down for several days ?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Slept in this morning. Made the kids pancakes and sausage. Taking one of my kids out this afternoon. I’ll let them fight over who wants to go out today. The other I’ll take out tomorrow. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Can’t hunt until Monday only have two blinds and wind blew one over.hunted yesterday so have to wait till Monday ,I allways give my blind at least two days off between hunts.Hoping to get other blind fix soon .Next year goi


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Namrock said:


> How many damn LFTS threads we gonna start today huh? Bad enough trying to follow 1 Saturday thread while you're trying to kill a giant, now you guy's expect me to follow 3?!?!? Shoot it straight & be safe, I'll unravel all this crap later.


Stay focused Norm, just a matter of time!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I’m in, seen a pile of deer last night, couple small bucks. I’m in a ladder stand that sets up really good for this wind, thank god it isn’t 15 mph hour this morning. Starting to see the late season pattern on this farm already, mornings are kind of a wash so I’m not expecting much. Good luck this morning to everyone lucky enough to make it out, 4 or 5 shots already!
> Flight
> View attachment 605921


That’s the way it is around here also Mornings are pretty much a wash. Same thing seems to happen every year. If I did t have one already I would probably be out but I m doing evenings for the time being. Good luck everyone


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Morning of day number 7 finished. That makes seven straight days sitting in the woods without seeing a single deer.


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey all. In the blind way before first light. Had a group of does and a couple spikes/4 pts when the sun finally came up. Although, seeing this smoke phase hen made it all worth it. Wish I had a better camera on me but maybe she'll be around next fall.


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Bear or very constipated deer?











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

pescadero said:


> Morning of day number 7 finished. That makes seven straight days sitting in the woods without seeing a single deer.


You have a lot more patience than I do. I applaud your persistence. 

Very slow here this morning, I've only seen a handful of does.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Morning of day number 7 finished. That makes seven straight days sitting in the woods without seeing a single deer.


2 sits with no deer. Will be going elsewhere this evening. Hope you're rewarded for your persistence. Good luck


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> He is banded too? That is really cool.


Those are some great eyes you have there! I think you're right, did not even notice that. 

Still no deer yet, but what a nice morning.


----------



## gobyslayer7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Tough sit this morning, bro got a big eight so it was only natural to drink everything in sight


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

bigmayer said:


> Bear or very constipated deer?
> 
> View attachment 606013
> 
> ...


That’s buck poop. Buck droppings come out in compressed turds but you can see the pellets in there. Does are pellets always.


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

ryan-b said:


> That’s buck poop. Buck droppings come out in compressed turds but you can see the pellets in there. Does are pellets always.


Huh interesting, never heard that before. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> You have a lot more patience than I do. I applaud your persistence.


At this point it isn't really patience or persistence, more denial.

It's really putting a dent in my future motivation though. Not sure there is much point in all the scouting, blind setup, trailcams, being in blind an hour before opening light, etc., etc. to see nothing. 

I can just walk 50' into any old piece of state land with no scouting/prep at all, sit on a stump, and see nothing.

At this point it's really seeming like "The harder I work, the LESS lucky I get".


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> 2 sits with no deer. Will be going elsewhere this evening. Hope you're rewarded for your persistence. Good luck


I'm going to go stomp around another piece of state land early afternoon and see if I can find any sign... but at this point, I'm pretty much a pessimistic Debbie Downer.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

pescadero said:


> Morning of day number 7 finished. That makes seven straight days sitting in the woods without seeing a single deer.


Hope when you do see one it’s a monster 40 yards away you deserve it


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

pescadero said:


> Morning of day number 7 finished. That makes seven straight days sitting in the woods without seeing a single deer.


Where are you hunting? You said over the years you struggle to see deer. Are you hunting public? It may be time to switch it up and hunt another area.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Overall pretty good morning sit. 
8 doe and a 6pt. The buck was chasing 1 of the does a bit.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Nutn but turkey's this morn.
Dag Nabbit!


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Big buck down


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

outdoorsaddict99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


NICE!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well still playing catch up to the big boy. He was at my stand today at 4am for 25 minutes. 
With 7 bucks on cam in this stand, sooner or latter one has to slip.
Not seeing any deer while on stand since the 3rd of October is bumming me out.
I believe still that just behind that tree they stand.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Pike Eyes said:


> Crazy hunt so far! Watched a buck come across the field following a doe. They were within 100 yards of my buddy. I watched through Bono’s knowing he’d have a shot and bang! Clean miss. Knowing he’s using a muzzloader I got myself in a position to shoot if the buck came my way. He did and ranged at 218 yards. I let the 450 bark and he dropped where he stood. I reload for this gun and spent two years many powders and bullet combos before I picked this one. Still haven’t had a deer run. So pumped when I know my hard work paid off. Waiting to see what else can happen. Thankful to bat clean up.


Congrats on a fine hunt. I also hand load for my 450. Not looking for load recipe but curious as to what bullet/powder combo you ended up with. Barnes 275 gr for me over Lil’Gun


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> I believe still that just behind that tree they stand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Only thing I keep saying to myself on slow days 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Pike Eyes said:


> The meat wagon lol.


Fantastic!!!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Where are you hunting? You said over the years you struggle to see deer. Are you hunting public? It may be time to switch it up and hunt another area.


I'm hunting state land around Harrison - but I wouldn't say I've ever regularly hunted anywhere where I see a lot of deer.

I was pretty successful when I was hunting the Saginaw-Gratiot SGA (17 deer in 15 years) - but still only saw 2-3 deer per day on average.

...but since the last year I hunted there it's been really bad.

2016 - Saginaw-Gratiot SGA: 0 deer seen entire season
2017 - Harrison public: 4 deer seen, 1 shot
2018 - Harrison public: 0 deer seen
2019 - Harrison public: 2 deer seen, no shot
2020 - Harrison public: 0 deer seen

...and other than this year, I've hunted 3-5 different pieces of state land - so I'm not just sitting in one spot.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

GregRM said:


> Hey all. In the blind way before first light. Had a group of does and a couple spikes/4 pts when the sun finally came up. Although, seeing this smoke phase hen made it all worth it. Wish I had a better camera on me but maybe she'll be around next fall.
> View attachment 606011
> [/QUOT
> E]
> ...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

bigmayer said:


> Bear or very constipated deer?
> 
> View attachment 606013
> 
> ...


Does not look big enough for bear


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Just saw 2 smoke phase hens. Never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

In the words of Porky Pig “That’s all Folks!” We are cleaning up and getting ready to head out. Ten days with family and great friends so Family! It was another slow year only one buck on the pole and very few deer seen but the memories will last forever. Thanks to my father for introducing me to this sport and purchasing what has become my/our “Happy Place”. My son sent me a picture of a nice buck in the field behind the house this morning, so it’s time to get back home and get back to chasing them there. 2020 deer camp is closed...


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

Michigan state land buck this morning @ 7:15am following a doe. I have two picks of him in velvet back in July and finally caught up with him. Thanks to my son and my buddy to help with getting him out.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

proangler said:


> Michigan state land buck this morning @ 7:15am following a doe. I have two picks of him in velvet back in July and finally caught up with him. Thanks to my son and my buddy to help with getting him out.
> View attachment 606053
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Brute!
Congrats.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Anybody going out today or is everybody taking the day off. Day one can be just as good is day 7. Lucky day number 7 I feel somebody's gonna shoot a Michigan Freak This morning. Good luck boys. Taxidermist called me last night and said The 7 Pointer I shot on Tuesday add a severe brain infection, And recommends I do not eat the meat great, Took me 10 days in many hours in the stand to get that buck. Said the inside of the brain cavity was greenish in color and looked like pea soup nothing like a normal deer brain said he is never seen anything like this and all the deer heads that he is done. Just my luck. Has anyone else experienced anything like this. Good luck today and shoot By sight walk by faith


Don’t you think you might want to get that deer to the dnr to be checked out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Have seen about 70 doe and 3 bucks. Some of the doe I may have counted 2x, pretty confident the bucks have only been counted 1x. Sitting til dark, good luck, be safe, shoot straight.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jstfish48162 said:


> 60 yard shot!!!She did the 450 backflip into a dirt nap LOL
> Didn’t gooo 20!!!!
> View attachment 606065
> View attachment 606069
> View attachment 606073


Congrats nice doe


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Morning of day number 7 finished. That makes seven straight days sitting in the woods without seeing a single deer.


Try not bathin in the ole spice. That’s crazy.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> I'm hunting state land around Harrison - but I wouldn't say I've ever regularly hunted anywhere where I see a lot of deer.
> 
> I was pretty successful when I was hunting the Saginaw-Gratiot SGA (17 deer in 15 years) - but still only saw 2-3 deer per day on average.
> 
> ...


To see more deer , get thee to another woods with an appreciable number of active deer while you are there..
Beyond Harrison even maybe.

Or , just keep pluggin away. It only takes seeing one deer eventually that meets your standard.
Neither approach is wrong.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

had a pretty exciting morning saw 7 total.passed a spike at 8am then had a big doe slip past at 10 and was debating what time to get down.at 10:35 i hear deer running toward me i stand up and get ready and watch a 4pt chasing 4 does.they all stopped just before my shooting lane and its too thick to shoot.then does popped out in my lane at 35yds and i take the lead doe.the other 4 deer scatter i reloaded my muzzleloader and could have easily doubled.had the scope on another big doe at 45yds and thought about twice the work and watched them walk away.stick breaks behind me and a button buck and the 4 pt step out broadside at 35yds.looked him over in the scope and let him walk also.
Blessed to put some meat in the freezer,my wife was getting annoyed with stories of passed deer with an empty freezer.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I go 2 sits in a row on the same property without seeing a deer and I don't know if I will be back. You guys that grind it out, that is determination to a spot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

outdoorsaddict99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

proangler said:


> Michigan state land buck this morning @ 7:15am following a doe. I have two picks of him in velvet back in July and finally caught up with him. Thanks to my son and my buddy to help with getting him out.
> View attachment 606053
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Amazing. Great buck! Congrats


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

We are in for the afternoon, daughter is sticking with the xbow. If it’s brown & near a hundred pounds it’s in trouble today!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jstfish48162 said:


> 60 yard shot!!!She did the 450 backflip into a dirt nap LOL
> Didn’t gooo 20!!!!
> View attachment 606065
> View attachment 606069
> View attachment 606073


450's rock! Congrats.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

outdoorsaddict99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A good one, congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> View attachment 606115
> had a pretty exciting morning saw 7 total.passed a spike at 8am then had a big doe slip past at 10 and was debating what time to get down.at 10:35 i hear deer running toward me i stand up and get ready and watch a 4pt chasing 4 does.they all stopped just before my shooting lane and its too thick to shoot.then does popped out in my lane at 35yds and i take the lead doe.the other 4 deer scatter i reloaded my muzzleloader and could have easily doubled.had the scope on another big doe at 45yds and thought about twice the work and watched them walk away.stick breaks behind me and a button buck and the 4 pt step out broadside at 35yds.looked him over in the scope and let him walk also.
> Blessed to put some meat in the freezer,my wife was getting annoyed with stories of passed deer with an empty freezer.


Nice doe. Congrats!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

proangler said:


> Michigan state land buck this morning @ 7:15am following a doe. I have two picks of him in velvet back in July and finally caught up with him. Thanks to my son and my buddy to help with getting him out.
> View attachment 606053
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats, can you say what county or zone that state land beast is from.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Waif said:


> To see more deer , get thee to another woods with an appreciable number of active deer while you are there..
> Beyond Harrison even maybe.
> .


I can't take driving more than 30 minutes to hunt, at least not for more than a couple days in a row.

That means within 30 minutes of Harrison, or 30 minutes of the US23/I94 intersection - and the latter is insane.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I’ve seen nothing for the third straight day. Hoping that changes later this afternoon.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

With 3 deer hanging on the buck pole already I wasn’t motivated enough to go out this morning. My son tagged out on the 8 on the right and the big doe.









I’m going to hunt the main plot 100 yds from the cabin tonight. It would have to be a really big buck for me to shoot tonight...

Good luck and be safe out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have both kids out for this gorgeous afternoon sit.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Back in since 2, right after my morning post about no action.
I got caught with a pie hole full of cake, coffee in one hand and cake in the other. 6 point and 7 slicks.
Camper is hooked up and ready to go but I will still get a few more hunts in.
Congrats to all that scored this beautiful morning!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, the wind isn’t really great but I’m sitting with my buddy tonight then we are heading home. Don’t know who’s going to shoot the big one if he shows but we will figure that out if it happens!
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Kicking it old school this afternoon. Tucked into some canary grass on edge between bedding and picked corn. Could be a hero could be a zero,time will tell!


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

If it makes the loud click but no spark. Try to move the little coil wire closer to the other part. Maybe Corrosion.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

bigbucks160 said:


> I’m pretty sure I screwed up!! Really nice buck comes out took way to much time talking my self out of not shooting and he walked away. If he comes back I’ll probably shoot him. To embarrassing to post pic


What pic?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well at least the view is nice tonight.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

1morebite said:


> Back in since 2, right after my morning post about no action.
> I got caught with a pie hole full of cake, coffee in one hand and cake in the other. 6 point and 7 slicks.
> Camper is hooked up and ready to go but I will still get a few more hunts in.
> Congrats to all that scored this beautiful morning!


Just had to have one more bite...

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

TheSteelDeal said:


> please help me with this. Is there a reason for this rule that you don’t want to disclose publicly or you just don’t like driving to where deer are? Because 23/94 is more than 30mins from Harrison. Do you have a camp/cabin in Harrison? Help me help you...


I can't take getting up early enough to drive more than 30 minutes and still be in my blind an hour before shooting light... then driving back afterward... and forget lunch.

I live at 94/23, and own a cottage in Harrison - it has to be near where I eat/sleep.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

d_rek said:


> Haha I definitely don’t have anything to light it with. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Show her this maybe it'll help


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

TheSteelDeal said:


> What pic?


The ones I took


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> The ones I took


Post them!!


----------



## Fishmaster 196 (Mar 19, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> The ones I took


Shoot first, take pics later!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

And then there were none lol “Uncle Craig” getting it done 2:30pm



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

SMITTY1233 said:


> And then there were none lol “Uncle Craig” getting it done 2:30pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! What an excellent deer! Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Fishmaster 196 said:


> Shoot first, take pics later!


Im still learning....


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

TheSteelDeal said:


> If it makes the loud click but no spark. Try to move the little coil wire closer to the other part. Maybe Corrosion.


Made me think of a primer. Lol


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Well told myself that if I saw something tonight that I would stay the night and hunt one last time tomorrow morning. Just as shooting time expired a doe and BB walk out 20 yds in front of me. Tomorrow is the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Milosh said:


> I think I have the same setup as you.


CVA Hunter Break Action 
Vortex Copperhead 3-9x40 Scope
Hornady Black Ammo


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Dropped out for a few days. Lost a deer. Really hit me hard. 
But yesterday my son in law scored and our youngest hunter got his first. 
Went out midday and saw a half dozen does and an eight point the first hour out. 
Congrats to today’s lucky hunters.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Im still learning....


I wanna see the pics. Gotta be a good one if you’re having second thoughts. Hopefully you’ll see him again tomorrow Randy.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well we had a doe and a fawn come in and feed at 30 yards just after 5. At first my daughter didn’t see the dawn and whispered “shoot it Dad!”. I pointed to the side and she finally saw it and gave me a thumbs down. Got to watch them feed for about 15 minutes and then I think they got my FILs, who was hunting about 200 yards to the NW of us, wind and soft busted. Fun night and my daughter was excited to see a deer that close!


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Damn buddy heater pilot igniter broke. Wont pop a spark. Then the zipper on my daughters jacket got stuck... got that fixed but she’s getting cold. Packed in an extra blanket and shed a layer for her already. Might have to give up my insulated parka or head in right at primetime! She’s hanging in there though!
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Get you self one of those long barbecue lighters and leave in each blind think they are about3dollers at ace


----------

